# paint or no on the inside of smoker?



## okfmby48 (Jan 11, 2014)

My nameless smoker was painted flat black before I bought it.  Used it several times and have noticed paint bubbling and cracking.  I suppose the paint was applied during a high humidity moment.  My question is, once I grind the paint off, should I paint it again, or leave it bare.  It seems to me that given the paint problem is on the smoke side (top), it will get coated pretty quickly anyway.  Thoughts?


----------



## venture (Jan 11, 2014)

That is probably not paint on the inside.  More likely a buildup of grease.

No paint for the inside of a smoker.

Brush it down, clean it up, and re-season it with cooking oil or lard.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ribwizzard (Jan 11, 2014)

You talking about inside the smoker?  If so, just leave it bare and season with veg. Oil.


----------



## okfmby48 (Jan 11, 2014)

It's paint, but thanks for the advice.  I'll grind it off and season it as you both suggest.  Thanks again.


----------

